# Waxstock 2016 - VIDEO - Vlog by Alan - AMDetails / Gtechniq



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys. So this year I had the privilege of actually making a Waxstock. SUPERB! Can't believe i've missed all the ones before :wall::wall:

Working for Gtechniq this weekend it was also an opportunity to vlog more about what I do on my Travels. Rather than the usual AMDetails style Vlogs.

Anyways I hope you enjoy my insight.

Alan

*WAXSTOCK 2016 - Vlogs By Alan​*

_To play. Click the image_ :thumb:​


----------

